# Beavertail BTX - tiller to side console project



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

My latest project - 

2009 Beavertail BTX with a Honda 40hp tiller.

It was located in Virginia. I picked it up at the meeting point in South Carolina. Complete with the requisite flat tire.



















I got it home and dealt with the reliability items first.










and I had make it fit in my garage.










On to the conversion...


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Here's how it was originally set up.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

I bought the BTX because I have always liked the wide gunnels and rod lockers. I like how clean it looks and how the extra storage keeps the cockpit uncluttered. I never really liked the offset center console so I thought it would be really cool to build a side console one. That's why I bought the tiller.

I did run the tiller a few times and it confirmed how sweet the hull is. I almost changed my mind and left it alone but I already have a Custom Gheenoe LT25 tiller and wanted a side console. So on to the build.

Props go to a few guys -
Mark Fisher for taking the time to talk to me about the early BT builds and for build advice, Dan Gilk at Fly Boatworks for the console and advice, Justin at the Skiffshop for input and advice, and Captain Hunter Bounds- the guy who really did the hard work and who also did the cool wheel wrap. (Check him out on IG at capt_huntersaddiction).


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

And here's the payoff...














































Yesterday's wet test was a success, complete with slime and good mojo.

i have other mods and upgrades in the works but that's all for now.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Impressive conversion. Congrats and enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Would you mind saying how much it cost?


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Battfisher said:


> Would you mind saying how much it cost?


More than I want to post on a public forum .

Send me a message Paul and I'll send you some budget info.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very cool! I was wondering how it was going to work with the rod lockers, but it looks like you nailed it.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Finished a couple more tweaks on the BT BTX tiller to side console project. 

Thanks to HCFT here on Microskiff for the custom Seadek.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

What a brilliant project. Well done!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yeah, a very sharp looking and functional conversion. Great job!


----------



## privateer (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you gents.

Glad you like it.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet conversion and love the coxscombing!


----------

